# Mississippi Poboy (Malcolm Reed)



## TNJAKE (Mar 10, 2020)

Good evening folks! I get Malcolm Reed's newsletter and a couple weeks ago he posted this "Mississippi Poboy". Man it looked delicious and I've been planning to make ever since. So here goes......

I started out with a 4.4lb prime chuck roast and seasoned with coarse black pepper and kosher salt. Got the smoker running about 250ish and put the chuck on.






Let it smoke using pecan for about 3hrs and IT was 163. 





Time to put it into a pan and turn it into a "Mississippi pot roast"










Time to cover with foil and put back on smoker. At this step malcolm used a cast iron Dutch oven. I dont have one so foil pan it is.





After a 3hr bath in the pan IT was 210-212 so it was time to pull.





This was so tender and juicy. Smells phenomenal! 





Picked up a french roll to build the poboy





Cut it into segments and cut open. Layered bottom with white American cheese and slathered the top with garlic aioli. Loaded it with the beef and pepperoncini peppers. Then poured some of that hot beef juice over it.





This thing was delicious. Wife and kids want it put into our rotation. Thanks for taking a look. I'm fuller than a tick on a hound dog.


----------



## krj (Mar 10, 2020)

Love me some Mississippi roast in the slow cooker, definitely gonna have to try this.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 10, 2020)

Great thread Jake.  Fantastic looking sandwich.  It's probably all I would eat for the day, but I sure would enjoy it.

Like


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Mar 10, 2020)

Great looking sammich Jake


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 10, 2020)

Congratulations on being Featured on SMF! This looks delicious! Great job!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks great !!  I will be stealing that recipe soon ..Thanks for posting..


----------



## BKING! (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks great! I love Malcom’s recipes


----------



## smokngun (Mar 10, 2020)

I love Malcom's recipes as well 2 of our standout favorites are his Italian beef ( I could eat that everyday forever) and Jalapeno popper chicken thighs, a definite for party's or football. This one is on the books for a future run. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks great Jake. I’ve done and loved that in slow cooker and instant pot. Have not tried in the smoker will now. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 10, 2020)

I never heard of Malcolm but I'd love sittin' down to that sanny in a heartbeat, Like! RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 10, 2020)

Great looking meal Jake. Good job.  TN Strong!

Dave.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 10, 2020)

Awesome sandwich! I have never been fond of pepperoncinis but I would love to try that. That looks so delicious. Thumbs up.
G


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 11, 2020)

I saw this a few weeks ago as well. Looks like yours tuned out awesome! Definitely my kind of loaded up sandwich!


----------



## xray (Mar 11, 2020)

That’s a great looking Mississippi pot roast and sandwich, Jake! Nice job. 

Malcolm Reed puts out some great tasting food. We eat this a lot, so I may have to start one on the smoker and let the wife finish it in the oven.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow!  You nailed it!  I love that recipe but have not tried it smoked.  Next time.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 11, 2020)

Wow, looks fantastic!  Nicely done!    

JC


----------



## Glock9x19 (Mar 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I never heard of Malcolm but I'd love sittin' down to that sanny in a heartbeat, Like! RAY




Bruh...you gotta watch his YT vids.  He's so cash.  If I keep making barbecue, I'll look like him in a few years (and I weigh like 185 now).


----------



## BigW. (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks great.  I watched that video a few days ago.  Italian Beef was on the menu last night Instapot style.  Had a few tech issues so now it will be Friday meal.  Certainly does not look as good as yours.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh man that looks awesome.


----------



## tander28 (Mar 11, 2020)

My goodness that looks amazing. Chucky's getting some love this week, I need to check my local price! Congrats on the ride and a great meal!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 11, 2020)

LIKE.  Yours looks great.  Congrats on the ride!    

Not sure what happened but wife made this one time and was way too salty for us and we're not salt sensitive.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2020)

Jake , that looks fantastic  ! I like the mayo and cheese between the meat and bread . Helps keep the bread from getting soggy . 
Nice work bud .


----------



## texomakid (Mar 11, 2020)

That's gorgeous  Jake. Wow, I bet it was awesome.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2020)

Yet another awesome looking meal there Jake!
Your on a roll!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks Mighty Tasty from My Bear Den!!!
Beautiful Sammy Jake!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 11, 2020)

Damned good looking meal Jake!! Excellent job and beautiful pics. Well done sir.

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Great thread Jake.  Fantastic looking sandwich.  It's probably all I would eat for the day, but I sure would enjoy it.
> 
> Like


Haha same here. I didnt eat all day in anticipation. Thanks for the like


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Congratulations on being Featured on SMF! This looks delicious! Great job!


Was delicious thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Great looking meal Jake. Good job.  TN Strong!
> 
> Dave.


Thanks dave. Storms tomorrow. Stay safe!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

xray said:


> That’s a great looking Mississippi pot roast and sandwich, Jake! Nice job.
> 
> Malcolm Reed puts out some great tasting food. We eat this a lot, so I may have to start one on the smoker and let the wife finish it in the oven.


Thanks xray. It sure didnt disappoint


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Wow!  You nailed it!  I love that recipe but have not tried it smoked.  Next time.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. Smoked is the only way to go


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from My Bear Den!!!
> Beautiful Sammy Jake!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks bear.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 11, 2020)

You as well Jake!

Dave


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Damned good looking meal Jake!! Excellent job and beautiful pics. Well done sir.
> 
> Robert


Thanks robert. It turned out so damn delicious lol. Had more for lunch today


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

zwiller said:


> LIKE.  Yours looks great.  Congrats on the ride!
> 
> Not sure what happened but wife made this one time and was way too salty for us and we're not salt sensitive.


Thanks bud. I think if you use a chuck smaller than 4lbs you should use less of both packets. Decrease 1/4 of each packet per pound of meat less than 4lb


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Jake , that looks fantastic  ! I like the mayo and cheese between the meat and bread . Helps keep the bread from getting soggy .
> Nice work bud .


Thanks chopsaw. That's exactly my thought as I built sandwich.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

texomakid said:


> That's gorgeous  Jake. Wow, I bet it was awesome.


Was a flavor explosion thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Yet another awesome looking meal there Jake!
> Your on a roll!!
> Al


Thanks al


----------



## GATOR240 (Mar 11, 2020)

You got it going on Jake! Dang that looks good. I have it booked marked for future reference. Nicely done.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> You got it going on Jake! Dang that looks good. I have it booked marked for future reference. Nicely done.


Thanks gator. Its delicious. Let me know how you like it


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks delicious, nice job on that piece. That recipe interests me, I am going to have to try that.


----------



## gary s (Mar 11, 2020)

I would say you hit a Home Run, Looks Fantastic

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 11, 2020)

_TNJ, Great post and an awesome looking sammie, going on my bucket list!_


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

Jabiru said:


> Looks delicious, nice job on that piece. That recipe interests me, I am going to have to try that.


Thanks. It'll make your tongue slap you in the face


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

gary s said:


> I would say you hit a Home Run, Looks Fantastic
> 
> Gary


Thanks gary


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 11, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> _TNJ, Great post and an awesome looking sammie, going on my bucket list!_


Thanks let me know how you like it


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 11, 2020)

Going to make this when chuck roasts go on sale. Right now they are $6/lb, so that's not really for a po boy.


----------



## Ishi (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m hungry now!!! 
Looks amazing


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks awesome!  Congrats on the carousel ride. I love Malcomsm's vids and have learned alot watching them. The only thing though - American cheese? Would be so much better with some nice provolone or swiss ;)


----------



## WaterRat (Mar 13, 2020)

Derek717 said:


> Going to make this when chuck roasts go on sale. Right now they are $6/lb, so that's not really for a po boy.


Just fyi, my Aldi usually has chuck roasts for $3.99 all the time. Check it out if you have one close.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 13, 2020)

Albertson's has Chuck Roast for $1.99 this week.  I wonder how it would come out if used the Sous Vide after smoking?  Thinking maybe 165 for 30 hours.


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks great!  I've used Ranch and Au Jus on a pot roast and it was great.  I'll have to try it for a smoke.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Mar 13, 2020)

Did you sprinkle that gravy on top of the roast with the ranch or did you make gravy to pour on it after??


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 13, 2020)

Fishonshawn said:


> Did you sprinkle that gravy on top of the roast with the ranch or did you make gravy to pour on it after??


Both packets get sprinkled on the roast. Theremaining fat and stick after smoking and the stick of buttermakes a whole pan of juice for the packets to mix with


----------



## Fishonshawn (Mar 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Both packets get sprinkled on the roast. Theremaining fat and stick after smoking and the stick of buttermakes a whole pan of juice for the packets to mix with


Sweet thanks. Gona have to give this one a try in the coming weeks. Looks good.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 13, 2020)

Fishonshawn said:


> Sweet thanks. Gona have to give this one a try in the coming weeks. Looks good.


Thanks. Its is amazing. Let me knowwhat you think


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Yet another awesome looking meal there Jake!
> Your on a roll!!
> Al


Al,....you are funny! On a roll....heh...


----------



## MileHiGuy (Mar 17, 2020)

Looks awesome.  Great job!  Malcolm has some great recipes.


----------



## Ooaaronoo (Mar 27, 2020)

For the salt and pepper did you just sprinkle it or have a set mixes ratio?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 27, 2020)

Sorry for being late Jake but was out of town. Man o man what a great looking sammie. Another thing on the bucket list and there is a chuckie in the freezer.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

MileHiGuy said:


> Looks awesome.  Great job!  Malcolm has some great recipes.


Thanks man I agree


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

Ooaaronoo said:


> For the salt and pepper did you just sprinkle it or have a set mixes ratio?


I went light with salt and heavier with pepper


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Sorry for being late Jake but was out of town. Man o man what a great looking sammie. Another thing on the bucket list and there is a chuckie in the freezer.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. Definitely worth a try


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 25, 2020)

Bookmarked!!!  Phenomenal looking Jake!  thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 25, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Bookmarked!!!  Phenomenal looking Jake!  thanks!


Thanks bud


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 25, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Good evening folks! I get Malcolm Reed's newsletter and a couple weeks ago he posted this "Mississippi Poboy". Man it looked delicious and I've been planning to make ever since. So here goes......
> 
> I started out with a 4.4lb prime chuck roast and seasoned with coarse black pepper and kosher salt. Got the smoker running about 250ish and put the chuck on.
> View attachment 435522
> ...


Learned a lot from big ole fellow Mississippian Malcolm Reed. Saw this video as well just have not got around to trying it yet. Man you nailed it. M. R. would be proud!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 25, 2020)

T


Hawging It said:


> Learned a lot from big ole fellow Mississippian Malcolm Reed. Saw this video as well just have not got around to trying it yet. Man you nailed it. M. R. would be proud!


Thanks bud. I got a couple threads on here inspired by Malcolm. This is a delicious sandwich. Or stand alone roast. You need to try this out. Thanks for the like


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Making this now in the crockpot. Gonna shred it and put it on an Italian hoagie roll with either sliced Mozzarella or American cheese. Might even slather the roll with garlic aioli. We will see.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2021)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Might even slather the roll with garlic aioli.



Now THAT sounds good!! 

Robert


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 10, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Now THAT sounds good!!
> 
> Robert



Still cooking. That idea came from Jake.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 11, 2021)

Photos or it didn't happen.      

Warren


----------

